# New project....



## Sniper68 (30 Oct 2019)

I've had an itch to build a Ti bike for a while.I managed to bag a Lynskey R480 Disc frame-set in the end of season sale so I've started scratching that itch







I mulled over whether or not to go disc,I have a road bike will calliper brakes and a CX bike with mechanical discs,but eventually went for disc as that seems to be the road the industry is heading down.Beautifully crafted frame.Not sure I'd have paid full price but it is nice Plan is SRAM E-tap groupset/brakes and talking to a couple of local wheel builders(Zed in Barnsley,HED is Sheffield) to see what I can get.
Not going to be cheap but hopefully this will be my last proper build and I'll just replace worn consumables over the next few years.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Oct 2019)

That's a very smart frame indeed.


----------



## ozboz (26 Nov 2019)

Do you have a nice cuddle up to it on that sofa ,


----------



## Sniper68 (26 Nov 2019)

ozboz said:


> Do you have a nice cuddle up to it on that sofa ,


Only when no one is looking


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2019)

@Sniper68 any progress?


----------



## Sniper68 (29 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> @Sniper68 any progress?


Waiting on arrival of integrated bars/stem.Was going to go E-tap but a friend has bought a bke with full Di2/discs that he only wants for the frame/fork.Offered me the Di2 groupset/brakes for £700....almost 1/3 price of new E-tap.....it's a no brainer.
It will be after Xmas now before I start the build.


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2019)

Keep us updated


----------



## jowwy (3 Jan 2020)

How is this project going??


----------



## Sniper68 (3 Jan 2020)

jowwy said:


> How is this project going??


Now Xmas is over I'm going to start accumulating the bits.I'm hoping to have it built by May!


----------



## Stompier (3 Jan 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> I'm hoping to have it built by May!



Which year?


----------



## Sniper68 (3 Jan 2020)

Stompier said:


> Which year?


Definitely this year!


----------



## Sniper68 (13 Feb 2020)

OK so not much progress but BB,Headset/integrated Aero-bars and stem fitted.






Brooks C17 Cambium saddle ordered.Going to decide on either Ti or Carbon seatpost over the next couple of days but edging towards Carbon to match the bars
Saddle is brown so will be ordering brown Brooks Cambium bar-tape to add a retro-touch to an otherwise modern build


----------



## Sniper68 (29 Feb 2020)

Saddle looks good(IMO) also have the matching Brooks bar-tape






Glad I went with Brown now.


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Mar 2020)

Cor I rather like that 👍 I went with the cambium saddle on my brompton project, nice looking bit of kit. I never got to sit on mine though  Looking forward to further updates


----------



## Sniper68 (5 Mar 2020)

Di2 STi's and Callipers fitted





















I'll cut/thread/connect the hoses properly next.Now I've decided on Di2 I think I'll go for centre-lock rotors


----------



## Gunk (5 Mar 2020)

That is lovely, too nice to ride!


----------



## AndyRM (7 Mar 2020)

Looking good, though personally I'm not sure about the saddle. I suspect that may change when everything is finished off.


----------



## Sniper68 (7 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Looking good, though personally I'm not sure about the saddle. I suspect that may change when everything is finished off.


I was a bit sceptical myself but hopefully when finished with the Brooks bartape it should look OK


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Mar 2020)

I think it looks fabulous and great choice with the Di2 hydro setup. It's going to be a similar bike to my Pilot, I think you're going to rather like riding it


----------



## Sniper68 (29 Apr 2020)

All Di2 internal wiring,junction boxes and battery installed.Braided hoses fitted.Just waiting on a clamp adapter for the front mech as it's braze on.Ordering rear mech and crankset shortly.I've decided to go for a sub-compact either 48/32 or 46/30.Miche do some nice looking cranksets,a bit cheaper than Ultegra but a tad heavier.Hopefully have the Wheels built in May or June so this thing should make it's Summer debut.It's debut was supposed to have been Mallorca next month but obviously that's not happening.Fitted Brooks bar-tape but it just wouldn't wrap right on the Aero-bars despite trying a couple of times so fitted some Velox soft-grip instead.


























(cable-ties are a temp fix until the new fitting strap arrives)


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2020)

Well that's me converted to the saddle colour. Shaping up very nicely indeed!


----------



## BianchiVirgin (29 Apr 2020)

Fab looking frame. That'll be one classy bike when finished.


----------



## DSK (30 Apr 2020)

That's looks rather elegant! At a glance its got that modern retro look, a bit like the very first Porsche 911 but its fitted with bang upto date running gear.


----------



## Sniper68 (24 May 2020)

Wheels purchased.Could not turn these down.Hope RD40.Paid less than half price and only done 200 miles


----------



## Sniper68 (31 May 2020)

So close now........





Just needs chain,cassette,rear mech and pedals


----------



## JhnBssll (31 May 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> So close now........
> View attachment 526613
> 
> 
> Just needs chain,cassette,rear mech and pedals



Very nice indeed, thats going to be a cracking bike


----------



## DSK (31 May 2020)

This looks serious sweet and I nearly bought a litespeed that was on sale to create something like this. 

Credit to you hard work for creating a superb looking bike.


----------



## Hudson1984 (12 Jun 2020)

that's a cracking build! bet it'll ride well


----------



## Sniper68 (3 Jul 2020)

Finished
(Well waiting for pedals)




8.2kg/18lb without pedals so not too bad
Di2 is an absolute dream to set up.I have however ordered the wrong battery(SM-BTR2) so although everything works I can't use the Syncro-shift unless I replace it with a BTDN110A1.....expensive mistake!

I'll post up more photos when the pedals/cages are fitted and it's a nicer day for photos.

Debating whether to spend the ££££s on Titanium bottle cages now

Lynskey R480 Ti frame.
Lynskey Carbon Fork
Ultegra Di2/Hydraulic
Hope RD40 Carbon Clincher,12mm Bolt-thru.
Hutchinson Fusion 5 700x25mm tyres(or tires )
Brooks Cambium saddle
105 11-30 Cassette
Miche Graff Crankset,Sub-compact 48/32,170mm
KMC SL chain
3D printed integrated Wahoo Mount

To be upgraded if suitable:-
Treh Carbon seat post
Treh Carbon integrated bar/stem


----------



## Gunk (3 Jul 2020)

That's lovely!


----------

